# Cobweb Cottage - October 2013 (Image Heavy)



## mockingbird (Oct 21, 2013)

*Yes Mockingbird is whacking another report up!*

This place last surfaced DP in 2011, so I was overwhelmed to say the least it was standing, an had not been touched at all, well it certainly seems untouched.
I had overbooked myself at the weekend, a trip to stonehenge with the boss and his wife, aswel as a heavy workload on sunday, (how was I going to explore?) well Mockingbird had a plan, a very good plan.
You see my boss knows, I love doing a spot of urbex when I can, yet he often says this to me.
_Why do it?_ _I dont see the point myself!_ _I dont understand the concept of it_
Now as we walked around Stonehenge, I brought up I recently found a place abandoned about an hour or so away, he seemed interested so did his wife, I began to drop the hints on how good it might be, yet deep down inside I had no sure way it was standing or anything was left to photograph, so I planted the seeds and they bloomed, a quick walk around stonehenge back to the car and they typed in the location.

*GAME SET MATCH ITS ON!*

So on the way, I had a gut feeling you know the one, taking a chance 4/5 hours away from home going this far, just to see if its standing, we drove past it and I felt more excited than when I did my first ever explore 3 years ago.
We entered and all those things my boss has said to me, he answered them.
His wife even found an old book, she remembered from her childhood, which sent a wave of emotion over her and lost memories resurfaced, a book her grandma read to her and gave to her if im not mistake, which of course set the waterworks moving.

Either way they now understood why I do it, an why you do it.
My boss infact said to me - "That was an experience I wont ever forget in a hurry". 

I know the history of this place and its real name, I also want it remained a secret to an extent, I would feel so bad this place becoming wrecked after it had been safe for almost two years.

*So without any further boring ranting of my journey, here is Cobweb Cottage hope you enjoy it*

*Sorry its image heavy I will learn less is more!*





IMGP2472 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP2471 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP2470 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP2463 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP2460 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP2455 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP2439 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP2426 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP2423 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP2421 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP2420 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP2419 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP2414 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP2413 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP2409 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP2407 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP2403 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP2402 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP2396 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP2387 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP2385 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP2384 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP2381 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP2379 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP2376 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP2373 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP2366 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP2451 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP2443 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP2434 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP2457 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP2468 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP2464 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


I am unsure how much I can dedicate to this forum for the last remaining months of this year, due to work commitments and so fourth, but I shall try and get a few more explores done.

Thanks for viewing and taking a moment of your time to view

*Mockingbird*


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 21, 2013)

Fantastic photos as usual, loving the creepy dolls too. 
+10 points for getting your boss along too! 
Cheers for sharing


----------



## mockingbird (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks alot mate, yeah those dolls kinda freaked me out a tad in the kitchen area just standing there on a shelf, shined a light and boom that one on the right had the craziest eyes!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Oct 21, 2013)

Great place and photos and a nice find!
I get that a lot from family and friends, as to why I do it..
They say I am a weirdo lol, but the sentence I hate the most is- " have you been ghost hunting lately!!" 
Thanks for sharing..


----------



## krela (Oct 21, 2013)

Tis nice this. Don't work too hard!


----------



## Mars Lander (Oct 21, 2013)

Well done on that , piks and report are ACE!. thanks for sharing


----------



## mockingbird (Oct 21, 2013)

Stealthstar79 - it seems the norm for people to ask who dont do this kinda thing, an when you answer they still dont get it lol I have had the ghost questions aswel along the lines of "you seen anything creepy before in any of those derelict houses you been in" they dont get the concept of it.

Krela - Thanks Krela I thought id rise it from the dead again, considering it has only been done once here, as for working to hard maybe I can drag my boss with me again  

Mars Lander - much appreciated was a lovely relaxed explore, couldnt of asked for a better day really


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 21, 2013)

Ace report & pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## cunningplan (Oct 21, 2013)

Stunning place and photos, wish I could find somewhere like this around here. (Mind you I go to Stonehenge a lot)


----------



## The Wombat (Oct 21, 2013)

Thats my sort of explore
excellent work


----------



## mockingbird (Oct 22, 2013)

My type of explore to Wombat  aint to fond of asylums or much else, but homes and such appeal to me, glad everyone likes this place, its a cracking explore


----------



## yorkshirecockney (Oct 22, 2013)

Wow what a place it's great to see it untouched as many places just get trashed. Great pics.


----------



## Bobbrakes (Oct 24, 2013)

Brilliant,thank you.


----------



## NakedEye (Oct 24, 2013)

Brilliant report......well done on the pics they're excellent and thanks for posting it.....now i'll have to go and find it!!


----------



## woodland pixie (Oct 25, 2013)

Less is not more, in this case...these photos are just brilliant, what a lovely place... and you broke in a couple of urbvirgins too...good skills


----------



## sweet pea (Oct 25, 2013)

nice stuff


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Oct 31, 2013)

Brilliant stuff... That calender is nearly 60 years old!


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks everyone for such positive feedback, it really is a nice gem with such minor yet perfect details lurking in almost every room 
It was worth a visit thats for sure.


----------



## tumble112 (Dec 14, 2013)

Jusr came across this today don't know how I missed it before, really good report, I love finding places like this. Also just found the mind candy manor today another excellent place many thanks.


----------

